# Tuft of hair algae



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Hair algae is something that scares a lot of people and for good reason.
I only have one place in my reef where I grow it on purpose.
This was a string that I had tied to a coral that was at one time suspended from above the tank. I cut the string and let it unravel. It grew this tuft of hair algae in no time. I also collect amphipods like this, I cut a rope and unravel it. Then I hang it under my boat. It gets loaded with amphipods in a few days. This would alo house pods in a tank if I allowed it to rest on the substrait and is a good way to have a safe haven for them.
I find this one piece of hair algae interesting so I leave it alone. I don't have any tangs at the moment and the algae bleeny is not interested so there it stays.
Just felt like sharing


----------



## heninquins (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Really very nice, its good to see this post.


----------

